
A Tribute to Alain Colmerauer (2001) - jpelecanos
https://arxiv.org/abs/cs/0402058
======
agumonkey
Just today, the papers we love bot on twitter showed us :

[https://www.researchgate.net/scientific-
contributions/202968...](https://www.researchgate.net/scientific-
contributions/2029689238_Kenneth_A_Bowen)

[https://www.researchgate.net/scientific-
contributions/206983...](https://www.researchgate.net/scientific-
contributions/2069837226_DL_Bowen)

enjoy

